# Muslim scholar tied to pro-Hamas group, radical cleric visits White House



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Muslim scholar tied to pro-Hamas group, radical cleric visits White House*

Published June 26, 2013
FoxNews.com










This image, apparently showing a June meeting at the White House, was posted on the website of Abdullah Bin Bayyah.
A Muslim scholar whose group supports Hamas, who has urged the U.N. to criminalize blasphemy and who is the deputy of an Egyptian cleric banned from the U.S. over his radical statements was able to secure a visit at the White House earlier this month. 
A report from The Investigative Project on Terrorism







 uncovered a statement on the website of Sheikh Abdullah Bin Bayyah claiming he met June 13 with Obama administration officials in Washington. 
Bin Bayyah is vice president of the International Union of Muslim Scholars, a group founded by Egyptian cleric Yusuf Qaradawi -- a Muslim Brotherhood leader who has called for the death of Jews and Americans and himself is banned from visiting the U.S. 
While Bin Bayyah secured a visit, he and his group also have a history of questionable positions, IPT reports. 
A 2009 fatwa from the group barred "all forms of normalization" with Israel. Bin Bayyah also got behind a campaign to pressure the U.N. to pass a resolution criminalizing blasphemy. 
On his website, as first reported by IPT, Bin Bayyah said the Obama administration requested the meeting.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/26/muslim-scholar-tied-to-pro-hamas-group-radical-cleric-visits-white-house/#ixzz2XKZu60VN


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Gee what a shocker! Until the Kenyan Fraud is remove from office it will not be the White House it is the White Mosque of D.C. Impeach him now!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

He was probably there to discuss more shipments of US fighter planes and tanks to Egypt.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Whatever your trade you always seek out people who are better at it than you.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> He was probably there to discuss more shipments of US fighter planes and tanks to Egypt.


Hell, I have no problem with that. A few P40's a dozen or so Sherman Tanks to Egypt, some super high powered modern weaponry to Israel and I'd be very content.


----------

